# coon feeder ?????



## olroy (Oct 25, 2009)

question
what type feeder do you use  with dog feed for coon...
recently go 100 pounds of cheap dog feed and would like to use it in coon feeders. looking for idea on feeder.
thanks


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Oct 25, 2009)

olroy said:


> question
> what type feeder do you use  with dog feed for coon...
> recently go 100 pounds of cheap dog feed and would like to use it in coon feeders. looking for idea on feeder.
> thanks



i have used a 5 gal bucket hanging from a tree but if u do that i put it on a tree that will barely hold the bucket up, if u put it on a big tree then theres a possiblity that the dog will get use to treeing a coon there and tree there when there aint 1, sum like big trees i prefer smaller ones


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to use a 16 Inch PVC pipe with a wood base and a hole at the bottom and a cap in top I tied it to a tree and the base would be over a concrete block for the ground humidity.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 26, 2009)

we get those big rubbermaid containers with a lid and cut about a one inch hole close to the bottom.. you can even screw a jar of peanut butter to one side of it.. we norally put a heavy limb on top to keep it from moving when empty


----------



## Texas7mag (Oct 26, 2009)

Take a 5 gallon bucket and cut a 1 1/2 " hole as close to the bottom as you can . Get a piece of 1 1/2 " PVC about 3 or 4 inches long and put in the whole . Fill it  with cheap dog food and a packet of grape kool aid and you will have coons in a couple of nights . The coons have to reach in and pull the food out thru the PVC pipe and no other animals can get into it . I just use a ratchet strap to strap it to a tree .


----------



## RED DOGS (Oct 27, 2009)

i USe a tire cut 1 1\2 inch holes in it then i put corn and add just enough water to barly cover the corn and i also put some vanilla flavoring for the smell


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 27, 2009)

Texas7mag said:


> Take a 5 gallon bucket and cut a 1 1/2 " hole as close to the bottom as you can . Get a piece of 1 1/2 " PVC about 3 or 4 inches long and put in the whole . Fill it  with cheap dog food and a packet of grape kool aid and you will have coons in a couple of nights . The coons have to reach in and pull the food out thru the PVC pipe and no other animals can get into it . I just use a ratchet strap to strap it to a tree .


Thats the way I do mine..


----------



## willcox (Oct 27, 2009)

i use a 5 gal bucket of sour corn and koolaid on the ground sitting in an old tire . no worries about dogs treeing on trees with no coons and you can look at tire and know if one has been there. good for putting young dogs on hot tracks.


----------

